# roll call....



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

who's out this weekend, and where???

Me and the boy, saturday, ghoon and jb's.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Definitely in, well.....maybe. Can I get back to you?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Kitchen pass secured. Where you fishing Curtis?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

prolly middle ghoon north. gotta couple of spots that produced well last year so wanna see if they are back yet. 

i aint been fishing in a while, so i gots no idea where the feesh are yet!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Ah... so Curtis makes the post and people can go! I see how it is.... Me and Garry will be there!!! Will and a friend of mine are going to... 

YOU ALL OWE ME B-DAY DRINKS!!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Ah... so Curtis makes the post and people can go!  I see how it is.... Me and Garry will be there!!!  Will and a friend of mine are going to...
> 
> YOU ALL OWE ME B-DAY DRINKS!!!!


Thanks for considering me "people", but now I'm out.

Just kidding. Do you still want to try out that youth bow I have?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

What # draw is it???  If it is legal to hunt with then yes(35 #'s)!  I want to try to get her into bow hunting


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

This is the bow. I think it should work out pretty good. A good bow shop can probably help you get the most out of it.

http://www.alpinearchery.com/micro.html


----------

